# [abierto] Gentoo en un Laptop

## ZeRobLaCk

Holas.. eso he adquirido hace un tiempo un laptop,.. en un packardbell al cual le puse Ubuntu, distribucion ke me tiene bastante contento, pero quiero tratar con Gentoo para ver ke tal me anda... el problema es ke realmente no se ke cosas instalar.. como por ejemplo para ke me reconosca el ventilador ke hace ke no se me sobrecaliente el laptop... ese ke se enciende de vez en cuando.. lo otro es con el touchpad.. ke tengo ke instalar para ke funcione sin problemas...

se agradece todo tipo de coperacion..

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Si esas coasa te funcionan en ubuntu podrias mirar que modulos usan. Seguramente sera incluirlos en el kernel y listo.

----------

## kcobain

No tienes que instalar nada extra para que te funcione todo eso... te cuento, en mi portatil por lo menos el ventilador se autoenciende automaticamente cuando se calienta supongo q irá por bios, y para el touchpad tampoco cuando hagas el x11-config (o como se llame que no me acuerdo) te lo detecta automaticamente como un raton normal.

Saludos

----------

## t3n4k

Yo tengo Gentoo en un portátil y me funciona casi todo. Es un ASUS y lo que no me funciona es:

- el lector de tarjetas sd/mmc que lleva (no va sobre usb, sino sobre el 2º puerto pcmcia y no liberan drivers :S)

- la cámara CMOS que lleva integrada en el marco de la pantalla... de momento no me pelearé para que funcione xD

Lo demás, todo perfecto, el touchpad, el tema ACPI bien, estoy contento  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## useche

Yo tambien tengo una laptop con gentoo. Para instalarla hice todo el procedimiento normal como si se tratara de una pc. En cuanto a lo del acpi solo pones el soporte en el kernel y te aseguras que se cargen los modulos al inicio. A mi me ha ido perfecto de esta forma.

Ahora, la instalacion de gentoo en una laptop puede ser tan complicada como tiempo tengas. Por ejemplo, uno tiene la posibilidad de poner soporte para la hibernacion de la maquina (al momento de la hibernacion se hace una copia de la memoria ram en el disco y luego cuando la computadora inicia se carga la imagen en la memoria de nuevo, asi no se tiene que iniciar todo el sistema operativo). Tambien se puede lograr que el ACPI reduzca la velocidad del cpu para ahorrar bateria.

Segun lo que he leido tambien el sistemas de archivos que uses puede influir en el consumo de bateria. Al parecer un sistema de archivo bastante recomendado es xfs (supongo que disminuye los accesos a disco).

Espero que esto ayude

Saludos

Nota: va sin acentos

----------

## warp3r

Dependiendo del tipo de procesador vas a necesitar unos demonios concretos.

Por ejemplo, para todas las cpu que soporten scaling de la velocidad, necesitaras un demonio tipo speedfreq.

También te recomiendo que si tu portátil soporta acpi, compiles y actives el demonio acpi, con el podras controlar, por ejemplo, que hace tu portátil cuando cierras la tapa o cuando apretas el botón.

Respecto al tema hibernación, en mi opinión, el soporte ACPI para linux está más que verde todavia. El sistema swsusp que ahora incluyen los kernels (desde la versión 2.6.9) es una simulación de la hibernación ACPI que no contempla la mayoria de problemas que pueden derivarse de la hibernación: sistemas sin journaling no desmontados, modulos de nucleo para dispositivos pnp conflictivos no descargados, etc... 

Mi consejo es que parchees el kernel para usar swsusp2 (en la parte inglesa de este mismo foro hay posts sobre esto, puedes usar el quicksearch). Swsusp2 no contempla directamente todo lo que he comentado, pero permite añadir scripts para el momento de la hibernación/arranque que lo hagan, así como especificar que modulos són conflictivos.

El tema touchpad... el kernel tiene su propio modulo y te lo detecta como touchpad, y desde la version 2.6.9 acepta el click sobre él por defecto, cosa que como mínimo yo encontraba a faltar.

Un gran problema que me he encontrado en mi portátil es el sistema gráfico. Mi laptop usa el chipset i855GM y ha sido una aventura hasta que un modulo drm en condiciones ha visto la luz (el i915). Tengo amigos con chips nvidia en laptops y también han vivido sus propias aventuras.

Y no se que mas... el soporte pnp... lo mejor es usar coldplug. Lo tengo combinado con un paquete para automontar sticks usbs y mi unidad dvdrw firewire y va de vicio, tengo que mirar el nombre de ese paquete y postearlo  :Razz: 

Ah si! el sistema de archivos... es el eterno dilema! Yo antes tenia ext3, dado que me permitia especificar cosas como cada cuantos MB escribía, cuantos minutos pasaban si el buffer no estaba lleno para vaciarlo al disco, etc y combinado con hdparm me permitía tener el disco duro encendido un minuto o dos cada hora. Quise ver que tal iban las cosas con reiserfs y si, van más rápido, pero mi disco duro no para de girar casi nunca, y mi bateria dura del orden de una hora menos. Asi que estoy replanteandome volver a poner ext3. 

A partir de aqui todo es tunning del sistema, por ejemplo, una vez tienes los problemas resueltos, no es necesario que tu syslog monitoree nada, asi que desactivalo, el buffer del filesystem no se llenará y no será necesario escribir nada. Si tienes problemas más adelante siempre puedes reconfigurarlo para que registre los problemas. Otra cosa a evitar son los crontab, a no ser que tengas procesos que los necesiten (yo personalemente los evito en el laptop) y también, algo que la gente no suele tener en cuenta, es dejar las X y el framebuffer a 16 bits, a mi me alarga media hora de bateria  :Razz: 

enfin

salu2 y animo con la gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## ZeRobLaCk

grax.. a to2 por las respuestas.. estoy cada vez más decidido a utilizar Gentoo en mi Laptop... creo ke este fin de semana lo voy a instalar, ahí les cuento como me fue y si tengo alguna duda la consultare para ke me hechen una manito   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Chewieip

Yo seguramente también me pondré en ello dentro de poco. Tengo un centrino 1.6 Ghz que me pide a gritos una Gentoo i dejar el windows (el ordenador tiene 2 dias). Así que despues de examenes me pondré a modificar un poco este winblows XP i erradicarlo del sistema a un rincon oscuro del disco duro.

----------

## Overpeer

Estoy mirando el tema de suspender el disco duro por inactividad con hdparm -S, pero he leido en el HOWTO que se debe usar un sistema de ficheros que permita definir cada cuantos MB se escribe en el disco duro, yo uso reiser y me gustaria saber si alguno sabe si este FS me valdria  :Smile: 

Por cierto, yo estoy haciendo una guia para instalar Gentoo en ordenadores Toshiba M30, aunque no tengais ese quizas alguna informacion os sea util.

La web es Gentrinoo.org

Un saludo.

----------

## viei

Cdo lo instale por primera vez en el portatil me pasaba algo como a ti....lo que me lo solucionó todo fue una buena compilacion de kernel y usar el 2.6.10

Suerte

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Yo tengo un portatil sobre gentoo tb, y tengo uin problema con los rtl8180, alguien los ha hecho correr?

----------

